# Nursery Nurse (NNEB)



## Deborah Louise (Dec 13, 2008)

Looking at relocating to Northern Cyprus early next year. Can anyone tell me what the job situation is like regarding work in pre-school, nursery, infant/junior schools. 25yrs experience. Many thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Deborah Louise said:


> Looking at relocating to Northern Cyprus early next year. Can anyone tell me what the job situation is like regarding work in pre-school, nursery, infant/junior schools. 25yrs experience. Many thanks


Why Northern Cyprus?


----------



## Nicki L (Jan 2, 2009)

Deborah Louise said:


> Looking at relocating to Northern Cyprus early next year. Can anyone tell me what the job situation is like regarding work in pre-school, nursery, infant/junior schools. 25yrs experience. Many thanks


Hi Deborah.
i am moving to Nicosia tomorrow to work as a nanny in a private home. If you relocate to that area let me know an d maybe we could meet up. would you be interested in nannying or are you just looking at nursery/school work?
Nicki L


----------

